# Replacement for Hill's ZD please



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The two brands of kibble that I know have no chicken or chicken products in them are 
Only Natural Pet Canine Power Food and Zignature Limited Ingredient Dry Dog Food

If you go to Chewy.com you can browse the foods they have, and they list or post all the labels so you can research ingredients

Only Natural Pet has it's own website and also lists ingredients


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I just looked at the ingredient panel on the Hill's ZDFood and it has me confused. The main protein ingredient is chicken liver. The first ingredient is corn starch and the third ingredient is cellulose.....yikes! You are wise to search for another food. I will do a little research and see what I can come up with for suggestions for you. Not really sure if your guy actually has a chicken allergy since chicken liver is the main protein source in this food. 

When my girl was a pup I was feeding her a food which was lower in protein than what I fed my previous girl. She was hungry ALL the time, even tough I was free feeding. She was eating 4 cups a day and still starving and getting extras. I changed her to a higher protein food and her consumption and poop output dropped considerably....she now eats 1 1/2 cups per day. I also free feed so she can eat when she is hungry.

I'll research a few things and get back to you with some suggestions.

Instinct makes some limited ingredient foods which are very nice and do not contain chicken also the Instinct Original Rabbit formula does not contain chicken. Instinct Original is what I will be switching Poppy to when her food runs out, as the food I have been feeding her is now discontinued.

https://www.instinctpetfood.com/dogs/limited-ingredient-diet

https://www.instinctpetfood.com/dogs/original/instinct-original-grain-free-recipe-real-rabbit


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Castor & Pollux has a salmon-based, no chicken at all kibble that my Oliver is doing very well on, and consistently so for months now. Of course, the local store where I bought it has discontinued selling it now. It's also the first grain free that has suited his tummy, too. https://www.castorpolluxpet.com/dog...ix-grain-free-poultry-free-salmon-recipe?id=1

I give a topper at breakfast, and recently started home cooking that, which seems to be going well. I'm not ready to go to completely home cooked, but as a little extra something that's nutritious (and that I could eat as well), it's fine. Especially since he's not a puppy where all the ratios are extra critical.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

My Rocky can't eat chicken either. He has been eating Acana Singles (single protein diets) for quite some time and doing well on it. Not really a cheap food.

Single protein diets won't have any chicken product (meat, organs or fat) in the non-chicken formulas, which makes it nice to switch between formulas.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would do a NutriScan analysis to figure out exactly what things he can and can't have. You can then look at dog food advisor to figure out a food that is well rated and will be tolerated, or you can consider home cooking (which is what I did since I wanted to be able to feed my 3 dogs the same diet, but couldn't find a commercial diet that would work for all of them).


----------



## Rocky'sDad (Aug 19, 2012)

*Thank you all. Home cooked food seems best, at least intuitively.*

When Rocky was suffering from digestive disorders Angell Memorial Animal Medical Center in Boston conducted extensive tests about past six-and-a-half years ago. Rocky is seven-and-a-half years old. I will speak with his vet there, who knows and cares for him very well, about the food.

I would like to prepare balanced meals for Rocky. He grazes and we always keep kibble in his bowl, so anything that might spoil after several hours will not do.

The reviews on various commercial food are confusing and strain credulity.

What are some of the recipes that we might use?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What I have read is, kibble in an open dish is fresh for about 48 hours if it is a naturally preserved food. Kibble, once a bag is open, starts deteriorating immediately and should be stored in a airtight container in it's original bag or refrigerated or frozen to preserve it, as once a bag is opened it goes rancid (because of the oils in it) within 2 weeks!!!.....(I buy small bags and freeze them as 5lbs of kibble lasts me more than 4 weeks!) 

Homemade, raw, or canned food I would not leave out at all if it is not eaten within 20 mins.

There are many DIY recipes online available, and they all require you to add vitamin or mineral supplements..... if you are thinking of doing your cooking, Google is your friend! LOL!
I have a cookbook that has recipes that both dogs and humans can enjoy together! It is called 'The Dog-Gone Good Cookbook by Gail Pruitt' when I feel the need to 'do a little more' for Molly hahaha!

P.S. When a dog starts refusing a kibble they normally eat and it came from a large bag that was not stored properly............that may be the reason they are refusing it...........their noses know!!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This is my recipe and it is nutritionally complete and calorically adequate. Our dogs used to be grazers and BF was convinced home cooking and meal feeding wouldn't work, but they like the home cooked so well there was no problem changing how they were fed. Our protein source is chicken but one could use turkey, duck, beef or what ever worked for your dog. You would just need to adjust the quantity to keep the same calories. Chicken meat is 68 calories per ounce. One ounce of lean sirloin is only 60 calories.


FOR A 45 POUND DOG PER DAY (divide into two portions)

8 oz chicken (I use boneless, skinless legs and thighs from Costco and sometimes add chicken hearts)
0.75 cup macaroni (I use whole grain rotini or penne) 
4 chicken livers
3 teaspoons bone meal
2 scoops (scoop being 1/8 tsp.) kelp powder
3 cups spinach (I use bagged organic mixed spinach, kale and chards from Costco and grind it with water in a nutribullet_
0.5 teaspoon canola oil
0.5 tsp cod liver oil (I use mega red krill oil)

For changes, if you eliminate the cod liver oil, the recipe provides 0% of the daily recommended serving of Vitamin D. You could replace it with a vitamin D supplement. This is what I have done.

Eliminating the liver and replacing it with chicken meat makes the recipe low in Copper, Zinc, Selenium, B5, B12, and Choline. I have not found a replacement yet, but you might be able to.

Of course, you can replace the fish oil with another omega 3 source.

The recipe is for 1083 calories of food, it's one day’s food for a hypothetical 45lb dog.

The kelp powder, a scoop is 1/8 teaspoon, so it's really tiny. If you are substituting Vitamin D for the cod liver oil, you'd need 200 IU per day for that amount of food.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just found online that UC Davis has a site that will assist
you in making a balanced diet for your dog Balance IT(Davis Veterinary Medical Consulting Inc) [US] https://secure.balanceit.com/tools/ez2/result.php 

Might or might not be helpful to you It is a free sign up...........


----------



## JMC3 (Mar 27, 2016)

Cooper also is allergic to chicken. Also sweet potato and peanut butter. We feed Taste of the Wild. They have one w/ wild boar that doesn't have any of the three above ingredients and both our dogs love it. No issues at all w/ it and it rec'd a high grade on the food list you can find online. It cost around $52 for a 28lb bag, so not inexpensive.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Am I understanding you cook his meals and basically supplement them with kibble?
My puppy is on Fromm but all the other dogs in my house are on Victor. You may want to take a look or talk to your vet about them. They have several different varieties and grain free. I would say they are fairly inexpensive as decent food goes. I plan to switch the puppy over in about a month.


----------



## JMC3 (Mar 27, 2016)

Cooper is allergic to chicken, sweet potato and peanut butter. We also had a difficult time finding food that didn't have any of these ingredients. We ended up w/ Taste of the Wild Boar. Both dogs like it and it is rated highly for its ingredients. It costs around $49 for a 28 lb bag in our area. There is also a brand put out by Tractor Supply called 4health Untamed. The boar formula also doesn't have these ingredients, it gets good reviews and cost about $10 less than the Taste of the Wild. We have used the 4health when we could not find Taste of the Wild. Mixed it in w/ what we had left and they have done fine on it also.

I might add that we put extra's on their dry food regularly. Coconut oil, raw egg, yogurt, mixed veggies etc...just to switch it up a bit for them.


----------

